# Posting Break



## synthpunk (Jun 29, 2017)

It's starting to feel like to me things are about to implode around here. I will not be posting for a bit until things either smooth out or otherwise. Stay classy everyone. SP out


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 29, 2017)

Eh. This forum has been business as usual. Luckily, it's pretty easy to avoid all the drama if you don't click on the thread.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 29, 2017)

People are goading each other with their recreational outrage, acting as if there was a V.I.-Control-Gate they have to be a part of. It's all deep in ridiculousness territory by now and I choose not to overrate it.


----------



## mac (Jun 29, 2017)

And what synth is this thread about exactly?


----------



## d.healey (Jun 29, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Luckily, it's pretty easy to avoid all the drama if you don't click on the thread.


And if you avoid the news you won't see Trump but he's still there


----------



## rottoy (Jun 29, 2017)

d.healey said:


> And if you avoid the news you won't see Trump but he's still there


I wouldn't be surprised if this comparison got ghost-edited out.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 29, 2017)

d.healey said:


> And if you avoid the news you won't see Trump but he's still there



Trump > Hillary.

oops

Ok don't start.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 29, 2017)

rottoy said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this comparison got ghost-edited out.


Haha that would be funny if it wasn't a possibility


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 29, 2017)

Yah, I posted because I'm here and gear talk mostly.

A prominent person involved in that thread has now been asked not to post on the forum any longer and that's just enough drama for me for now until things get back to normal or we all decide on meeting up at a alternative destination.


----------



## higgs (Jun 29, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> It's starting to feel like to me things are about to implode around here.


I must have missed something - guess I don't wanna know what it is.

Anyhow, I enjoy having you around and will miss your SynthPunkAss.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 29, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Yah, I posted because I'm here and gear talk mostly.
> 
> A prominent person involved in that thread has now been asked not to post on the forum any longer and that's just enough drama for me for now until things get back to normal or we all decide on meeting up at a alternative destination.



Who is it? Pretty sure I'm known as the drama queen here according to some members as well lol


----------



## patrick76 (Jun 29, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> Who is it? Pretty sure I'm known as the drama queen here according to some members as well lol


creativeforge


----------



## Quasar (Jun 29, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Eh. This forum has been business as usual. Luckily, it's pretty easy to avoid all the drama if you don't click on the thread.



So true, and I'm always puzzled why more people can't see it that way. 

If I were knocking on your door or calling you on the phone in the middle of the night to say "blah blah blah", you'd have a legitimate problem. But if I start a web forum thread so I can say "blah blah blah" over and over again, it is so ridiculously easy to simply pass over that thread as though it didn't exist, which it won't for you if you ignore it.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 1, 2017)

With the news today that Mike Green is taking over VI control I again look forward to helping anyone as much as I can now and in the future. I also appreciate anyone's help that they offer me. Onwards and upwards. I do hope that Andre and Mario are both asked back. SP


----------

